# What breed/gender is this?



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wondering what breed and gender this is? Around 6 to 7 weeks.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like a pullet to me so far, but no clue on the breed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Looks like a pullet to me so far, but no clue on the breed.


Okay, thanks! I think breed may be a Australorp but not positive.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks a lot like an Australorp to me too but someone else might se something I’m not! Cute bird.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Looks like a pullet.

It looks to have yellow skin, which if is the case it couldn't be an australorp.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Good catch…


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I guess I*_* have to be different; cockerel. Not sure of the breed. Less than two months old with a comb that is developing. Please post when you know for sure on the sex.*_


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Looks a lot like an Australorp to me too but someone else might se something I’m not! Cute bird.


Thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Looks like a pullet.
> 
> It looks to have yellow skin, which if is the case it couldn't be an australorp.


Thank you! I'm not sure what color of skin it has, I'd have to go look.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *I guess I*_* have to be different; cockerel. Not sure of the breed. Less than two months old with a comb that is developing. Please post when you know for sure on the sex.*_


Thanks! The comb on it hasn't been growing lately so that's why I was leaning more towards a pullet, also the comb or wattles are still yellowish.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I can post more pictures. Hold on a sec I will go out to take some now.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Mixed breed pullet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Mixed breed pullet.


Oh, do you think it's possibly a mixed breed? I thought maybe Australorp.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I will give you an update when I think I know the sex. Thanks everybody!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't have the dark skin of an australorp.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here are a few more pictures though.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It doesn't have the dark skin of an australorp.


So do you think it's not an Australorp?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do you possibly know @Emeralde and @BigRuss?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where in the heck did you get Big Russ from. He doesn't post on the forum. Is this someone you know?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Where in the heck did you get Big Russ from. He doesn't post on the forum. Is this someone you know?


Say's their online right now, and I have heard of them. Say's they joined 3 months ago. 
I don't believe you've heard of them since they don't have any Replies, no Discussions created, no media, no showcase, no reaction score and no points..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tapatalk really messes things up. Those people are not on the forum but because they use it they show up here.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Tapatalk really messes things up. Those people are not on the forum but because they use it they show up here.


Really? I didn't know that, Wow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's beyond me how it works. I have no interest in Tapatalk, I've read too many negative things about it. I've seen some of the names in other places.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's beyond me how it works. I have no interest in Tapatalk, I've read too many negative things about it. I've seen some of the names in other places.


I know.. I think I have heard of it possibly.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh, do you think it's possibly a mixed breed? I thought maybe Australorp.


Mixed breed is a possibility. Can't be Australorp due to the yellow skin. Australorps should have white skin.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Mixed breed is a possibility. Can't be Australorp due to the yellow skin. Australorps should have white skin.


Ok, I will update in a few more weeks, Thanks everybody!


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh, do you think it's possibly a mixed breed? I thought maybe Australorp.


Wrong color skin for an Australorp.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Wrong color skin for an Australorp.


Is their skin white?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

It may be a black star it has like 2 feathers with gold on it.


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

I’d say Australorp pullet


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Australorps should have white skin. This bird has yellow skin.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Just like @AndGravy has been saying from the beginning, it's a mixed breed pullet. BSL could be a possibility.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Just like @AndGravy has been saying from the beginning, it's a mixed breed pullet. BSL could be a possibility.


Jinx. 

It can absolutely be PART Australorp with that skin. Just could be other black chickens and stuff too!  
Interesting to see how she will turn out. I still vote she too.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> I’d say Australorp pullet


They said it couldn't be an Australorp due to yellow skin, and I believe your right on the gender.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Just like @AndGravy has been saying from the beginning, it's a mixed breed pullet. BSL could be a possibility.


Yes, I still think black sex link.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Jinx.
> 
> It can absolutely be PART Australorp with that skin. Just could be other black chickens and stuff too!
> Interesting to see how she will turn out. I still vote she too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> They said it couldn't be an Australorp due to yellow skin, and I believe your right on the gender.


True, I guess I can’t be sure of the breed, I have a black star hen but her feet are grayish black in color too, similar to the Australorp, I can’t really think of any other kind of bird with black plumage and yellow feet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Thank you! I will update y'all in a few more weeks until I know for sure!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Tapatalk really messes things up. Those people are not on the forum but because they use it they show up here.


how do I get to tapatalk?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I found out what breed/gender my black chicken was. Turns out it was a pullet I have gotten 2 eggs from her so far and I see fade gold around her neck so black sexlink.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I found out what breed/gender my black chicken was. Turns out it was a pullet I have gotten 2 eggs from her so far and I see fade gold around her neck so black sexlink.


cute! I have always wanted a sexlink


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> cute! I have always wanted a sexlink


Oh really? You should get some.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh really? You should get some.


If I keep getting more coops and chickens- I'M GONNA BE BANKRUPT. Don't put the idea in my head- don't put the idea!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> If I keep getting more coops and chickens- I'M GONNA BE BANKRUPT. Don't put the idea in my head- don't put the idea!!


Haha, I feel like I'm blowing money so fast myself. On craigslist their is a free chicken coop and chickens.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haha, I feel like I'm blowing money so fast myself.


yes girl! Chickens are ADDICTIVE!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yes girl! Chickens are ADDICTIVE!


Aren't they?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Aren't they?


here are some picture of my seramas:


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> here are some picture of my seramas:
> View attachment 42809


They are beautiful!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here are the chickens and free chicken coop.








Free Chickens w/ Coop - pets


Free Chickens with chicken coop. Moving out of town and won't be able to bring them with me. Call 7am to 9pm . LeNita



wichita.craigslist.org


----------

